# Best AMD motherboard possible



## GSquadron (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello guys!
I wanted to ask you which is the best amd mobo till now
THX


----------



## Munki (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't foresee this question going very far. Although, if it moves from its current position it would be from a poll added within this thread.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 13, 2010)

The Nvidia Nf4 was very good.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 13, 2010)

In fact i dont want to open a poll if none suggest some mobos


----------



## Paintface (Feb 13, 2010)

if i had money and could pick any AMD mainboard i like i would pick the following.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128415&Tpk=gigabyte 790fx


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

Paintface said:


> if i had money and could pick any AMD mainboard i like i would pick the following.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128415&Tpk=gigabyte 790fx



what paint face said


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 13, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Hello guys!
> I wanted to ask you which is the best amd mobo till now
> THX


What socket? AM2+ AM3?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

rated IMO best to less best on air/water cooling!


GB 790FX UD5 bust for overall clock http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128415&Tpk=gigabyte 790fx
Asus Crosshair III best for ram/bus http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392
Asus M4A79T good overall http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363 
Asus M4A78T-E robust little beast good overall http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
MSI GD70 good for ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223&Tpk=MSI GD70

remember i am asus biased a bit but IMO they have the best ram/NB clocks but the GB board pulls off a better overall clock/speed. MSI is good for show but it really can only do ram and sucks when its cold


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

i really liked my M4A79T-deluxe board cause it had TONS of options


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 13, 2010)

As much as i know asus crosshair is the best
It is the most priced of all mobos suggested in the poll


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i really liked my M4A79T-deluxe board cause it had TONS of options



i have the m4a79t deluxe and absolutetly love it! the features are numorous, and the board layout is pretty nice.  However if you are focused on overclocking i would go with a crosshair III.  Mainly because it has Load line calibration which is almost nessesary in achieving high level overclocks vs other boards... My m4a79t shows an almost .04 difference in load and idle voltages with is rediculous at times... so in order to hit 4.0ghz i needed 1.58 just so when it loaded it would be at 1.535...


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i have the m4a79t deluxe and absolutetly love it! the features are numorous, and the board layout is pretty nice.  However if you are focused on overclocking i would go with a crosshair III.  Mainly because it has Load line calibration which is almost nessesary in achieving high level overclocks vs other boards... My m4a79t shows an almost .04 difference in load and idle voltages with is rediculous at times... so in order to hit 4.0ghz i needed 1.58 just so when it loaded it would be at 1.535...



I agree with the list *cdawall* put up especially regarding the ASUS boards.

As for what exodus found without having loadline calibration I totally agree that it's best to have it for highest clocks. I found the same situation on my M4A78T-E (the little amazing gx board *cdawall* was talking about) when at the higher voltage levels and clocks. If the voltage was up to the 1.5 to 1.55v level it would suffer from voltage droop issues. It wasn't quite as bad as what exodus had to deal with on his board, but it was still something you had to pay attention to in order to be stable.

Kei


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 13, 2010)

Now that i see the crosshair formula, it is made of tantalium phases!
That means that the cost of that mobo is really rediculous cuz that makes it much more pricier to produce and the tantalium phases are made by a rare element which makes the mobo overclock like a beast. A question remains unrevealed: why does it cost cheap?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> I agree with the list erocker put up especially regarding the ASUS boards.
> 
> As for what exodus found without having loadline calibration I totally agree that it's best to have it for highest clocks. I found the same situation on my M4A78T-E (the little amazing gx board erocker was talking about) when at the higher voltage levels and clocks. If the voltage was up to the 1.5 to 1.55v level it would suffer from voltage droop issues. It wasn't quite as bad as what exodus had to deal with on his board, but it was still something you had to pay attention to in order to be stable.
> 
> Kei




*cough* cdawall's list *cough*

M4A78T-E had lite vdroop and kept strong at 1.7v when i put mine on cold



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Now that i see the crosshair formula, it is made of tantalium phases!
> That means that the cost of that mobo is really rediculous cuz that makes it much more pricier to produce and the tantalium phases are made by a rare element which makes the mobo overclock like a beast. A question remains unrevealed: why does it cost cheap?




its a 4+1 phase board like all the others on my list the just use 2 phases for each phase making it look like an 8+2 phase board when its wired to be a 4+1


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm SO sorry wall hahahahaha, I was looking at more than one thing at a time and typed rocker instead of you. 

When I had my wounded M4A78T-E it had a little droop, but that could be because of the wounded status it came to me with. I really did want to pick up another one of those, but when I returned that board they were out of stock thus I ended up testing out this Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P which is actually pretty great!

Doesn't achieve the same greatness level in regards to lowest volts need for cpu stock (1.168v ASUS around 1.20-1.23v on this board), but it does achieve 4Ghz @ 1.488v (1.440v runs great, but doesn't pass full stablity test). This board clocks the ram great for max speed, however doesn't achieve the same low timings the ASUS board achieved which is more important to me. Also the northbridge clocking was _significantly_ superior on the ASUS in comparison to the Gigabyte.

The ASUS board also had a fairly robust bios even though it wasn't the full FX board which usually seems to have more options.

Kei


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 13, 2010)

As you got the "PROFESSOR TITLE" cdwall, can you explain us what are these things here? 





Who cant open the image check the url out 
http://yfrog.com/jd36318398p


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'm SO sorry wall hahahahaha, I was looking at more than one thing at a time and typed rocker instead of you.
> 
> When I had my wounded M4A78T-E it had a little droop, but that could be because of the wounded status it came to me with. I really did want to pick up another one of those, but when I returned that board they were out of stock thus I ended up testing out this Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P which is actually pretty great!
> 
> ...



its cool and your wounded board may have had issues because it was wounded...it holds the records for some of the lowest voltage clocks even by reviewers  and glad to see you noticed NB clocked way the hell better



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> As you got the "PROFESSOR TITLE" cdwall, can you explain us what are these things here?
> http://yfrog.com/jd36318398p
> Who cant open the image check the url out
> http://yfrog.com/jd36318398p


here is your pic first off






regardless its still only a 4+1 phase design as that is the design for 790FX by AMD. 8 chokes for the cpu and 2 chokes for the chipset ie the 10 chokes you circled now the one by itself actually IIRC is for the ram or SB i honestly can't remember offhand. funny thing is the M4A78T-E carries 8+1 phases which is again a 4+1 design 8 chokes for the cpu and 1 choke for the chipset






M4A79T carries 8+2 ie 4+1 with 10 chokes






so does the GB 790FXTA






if you want more proof look into the AMD white papers on the chipset reference design. trust me i have had this board longer than you have been on these forums by multiple months

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227801

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=227925






and this is for anyone who doubts the M4A78T-E


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow man you really earned the title "PROFESSOR" 
Anyway the crosshair is the best. Can you explain why it overclocks better than other boards, i mean what did the asus team add to this board visible in the mobo pcb


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 13, 2010)

Today I did not like the crosshair III formula..


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> its cool and your wounded board may have had issues because it was wounded...it holds the records for some of the lowest voltage clocks even by reviewers  and glad to see you noticed NB clocked way the hell better



Please don't misunderstand what I was trying to say.........that board EVEN WOUNDED was an epic motherboard!!! I cried like a baby over at the Phenom II thread when I knew I had to return the board, because it was just too good to be true! The only reason why I haven't went back to the store to purchase another one after the initial out of stock issue was because I'm trying (very very very very very very very very hard....and failing) to wait a little longer to see what the 890 series boards are going to be pricewise. I'm still likely going to buy the GX model because I at no point will be using any more than 2 video cards if even that. I've finally seen good pictures of the official board (though maybe some NDA was broken to make that happen), and I'm loving how it looks.

All I have to do now is somehow wait to see the prices on the boards so I can make a decision on what I'm going to do. Even then, I'm still not sure what I'll do since the price on that M4A78T-E is just too low to ignore for such an amazing board! 

Btw, thanks for the lesson about the power setups on these boards. I didn't realize that, so I (like many others) let that be part of my decision making process when shopping for boards. 

How do you feel about 8pin vs 4pin connectors any further thruths to share with us?

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Wow man you really earned the title "PROFESSOR"
> Anyway the crosshair is the best. Can you explain why it overclocks better than other boards, i mean what did the asus team add to this board visible in the mobo pcb



the dual 16x is part of it and other than that its a "simpler" board which means less tra ces etc. and that means cleaner power cleaner clocks etc.



Kei said:


> Please don't misunderstand what I was trying to say.........that board EVEN WOUNDED was an epic motherboard!!! I cried like a baby over at the Phenom II thread when I knew I had to return the board, because it was just too good to be true! The only reason why I haven't went back to the store to purchase another one after the initial out of stock issue was because I'm trying (very very very very very very very very hard....and failing) to wait a little longer to see what the 890 series boards are going to be pricewise. I'm still likely going to buy the GX model because I at no point will be using any more than 2 video cards if even that. I've finally seen good pictures of the official board (though maybe some NDA was broken to make that happen), and I'm loving how it looks.
> 
> All I have to do now is somehow wait to see the prices on the boards so I can make a decision on what I'm going to do. Even then, I'm still not sure what I'll do since the price on that M4A78T-E is just too low to ignore for such an amazing board!
> 
> ...



never had an issue 8 vs 4 phenom honestly don't pull enough to suffice an 8 pin but thats were the market went so bandwagon up everyone.

as far as BIOS's go the M4A series has a better worked out BIOS than the CH3 as they are older and have grown more than the CH3 has. that board used to not clock ram at all so its made leaps and bounds to were it is now


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

Honestly, they are all good boards.  The best overall, I would go with Gigabyte if I was being unbias.  I have seen benchmarks and such about these boards and MSi gets a lot of flack for no reason.

Overall Performance IMO: Gigabyte UD5 > Formula III > MSi GD70 > Others.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 13, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Today I did not like the crosshair III formula..



Ahahaha well it was specifically designed in the program named "PAINT"


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 13, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ahahaha well it was specifically designed in the program named "PAINT"



It is very strange .. do not you think


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 13, 2010)

It is abstract art my friend 
I will name it Crosshair III paint formula


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 13, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> It is abstract art my friend
> I will name it Crosshair III paint formula





Not bad I think with that name asus will put you to work with her


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Honestly, they are all good boards.  The best overall, I would go with Gigabyte if I was being unbias.  I have seen benchmarks and such about these boards and MSi gets a lot of flack for no reason.
> 
> Overall Performance IMO: Gigabyte UD5 > Formula III > MSi GD70 > Others.



MSI gets flack cause the GD70 dies if you look at it funny i think everyone who oc's it RMA's it at least once its like a right of passage


----------



## TIGR (Feb 13, 2010)

MSI NF980-G65

Sad to be selling mine soon, but happy to be going to 1156. 

I also have the Asus M4A79 Deluxe (DDR2 version of the M4A79T) and it's a great board as well. Just no SLI.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> MSI gets flack cause the GD70 dies if you look at it funny i think everyone who oc's it RMA's it at least once its like a right of passage



OCed my GD65, no issues.  OCed my friends GD70 no issues.  That was 8 months ago.  I guess it might be a quality control issue, but the only thing I have every heard bad about the board is OCing is not as good as the other two I put over it, and the color choices are ugly.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> OCed my GD65, no issues.  OCed my friends GD70 no issues.  That was 8 months ago.  I guess it might be a quality control issue, but the only thing I have every heard bad about the board is OCing is not as good as the other two I put over it, and the color choices are ugly.



chew* has gone through more GD70's than i have gone through Asus boards and thats saying something i have rma'D 2 M4A78T-E and a pair of CH2's not to mention a XFX 750A sli that i am not proud to own at all


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> chew* has gone through more GD70's than i have gone through Asus boards and thats saying something i have rma'D 2 M4A78T-E and a pair of CH2's not to mention a XFX 750A sli that i am not proud to own at all



That sucks.  I tend to have really good luck with mobos.  I have bought or built with a dozen or so in the past year, all going strong.  4 MSi's, 3 Gigabytes, 2 Asus, 1 XFX, 2 ASRock and 1 Foxconn.

The Foxconn had to be RMA'ed: DOA

I can agree on one thing with you.  I will never buy, own, or recommend an XFX mobo every again.  That thing was a POS.  I mean I got it to work by surrounding it with quality parts, but...nevermind I don't even want to bring up those bad memories.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That sucks.  I tend to have really good luck with mobos.  I have bought or built with a dozen or so in the past year, all going strong.  4 MSi's, 3 Gigabytes, 2 Asus, 1 XFX, 2 ASRock and 1 Foxconn.
> 
> The Foxconn had to be RMA'ed: DOA
> 
> I can agree on one thing with you.  I will never buy, own, or recommend an XFX mobo every again.  That thing was a POS.  I mean I got it to work by surrounding it with quality parts, but...nevermind I don't even want to bring up those bad memories.



my XFX 8200 MATX board is amazing the 750A board is crap on a stick


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

Mine too was an XFX 8200 mATX.  To each his own.  All mobo manufactures have their nitches.  Some boards are great, some are crap.  the AMD version may be much better than the Intel and vise versa.  I bought my board cause it was the best bang for your buck at the time and I have not been disappointed.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Mine too was an XFX 8200 mATX.  To each his own.  All mobo manufactures have their nitches.  Some boards are great, some are crap.  the AMD version may be much better than the Intel and vise versa.  I bought my board cause it was the best bang for your buck at the time and I have not been disappointed.



its not really doing anything undervolted a 9150 to .7v and has 4x1GB of XMS2 on it 1.5TB HDD and a LP HD4650


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> its not really doing anything undervolted a 9150 to .7v and has 4x1GB of XMS2 on it 1.5TB HDD and a LP HD4650



If you are referring to the XFX, I don't have that thing.  That was for a friends desktop and he picked that thing.  It is working and it only need to run Vista for web browser and general computer stuff, so it should be fine.

To stay with the subject.  Are their really any other boards in that price range that are even worth a consideration?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If you are referring to the XFX, I don't have that thing.  That was for a friends desktop and he picked that thing.  It is working and it only need to run Vista for web browser and general computer stuff, so it should be fine.
> 
> To stay with the subject.  Are their really any other boards in that price range that are even worth a consideration?



what price range? cause the M4A78T-e is around $100 and the others break $150


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2010)

If you need the PCI/PCI-E slots get the M4A79T Deluxe U3S6, if you don't need them get the Crosshair.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> what price range? cause the M4A78T-e is around $100 and the others break $150



$150 plus.  The M4A78T-E is good, but there are better boards in the $100 to $120 range.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> $150 plus.  The M4A78T-E is good, but there are better boards in the $100 to $120 range.



mind posting them?

and in the $150 plus category if your sitting at stock shop around pick what looks prettiest in your case if your going for the highest flat out clockspeed on air/water get the crosshair III want to throw some DICE or LN2 on it get the GB 790FXTA other than those you need not apply


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> $150 plus.  The M4A78T-E is good, but there are better boards in the $100 to $120 range.



I personally don't know of a single other board in the $100-120 price range that's as good as the M4A78T-E. I assure you...that board is a monster of a board, even a faulty board is better than many other boards.

Kei


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 14, 2010)

for me i fo i gonna think about new AMD mobo i will be wait a bit for 890FX


----------



## nt300 (Feb 14, 2010)

Funny how people rate the Crosshair III better then the MSI 790FX-GD70 even though the MSI offers a lot more of everything including better performance  People must love ASUS I presume.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 14, 2010)

The rogs are just more pleasing on the eye!  Plus guys tend to like guns, hence the reason why asus marketing dept chose crosshair and they did their job rather well.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Funny how people rate the Crosshair III better then the MSI 790FX-GD70 even though the MSI offers a lot more of everything including better performance  People must love ASUS I presume.



Nah, most people just don't like the support/bios support of MSI. I used a 790gx MSI and like my Asus board much better. Not because it's Asus but because it works correctly.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Funny how people rate the Crosshair III better then the MSI 790FX-GD70 even though the MSI offers a lot more of everything including better performance  People must love ASUS I presume.



i have used both the GD70 doesn't beat the CH3 and thats according to me and many others. i dont understand how it would offer better performance off an older design that wasn't that good when released.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 14, 2010)

Even the teacher in our school said the taiwanese mobos are the best in the world and that asus crosshair is very sexy!


----------



## nt300 (Feb 16, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i have used both the GD70 doesn't beat the CH3 and thats according to me and many others. i dont understand how it would offer better performance off an older design that wasn't that good when released.


Are you sure about that?
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/528400-official-msi-790fx-gd70-owners-club-5.html

Also CPU Magazine rate the MSI GD70 board higher than the ASUS CH3 in both features and performance. I've seen Phenom II's overclocked past 4GHz on the MSI board with new bios updates. Don't get me wrong, I like Asus but MSI won this round


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Are you sure about that?
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/528400-official-msi-790fx-gd70-owners-club-5.html
> 
> Also CPU Magazine rate the MSI GD70 board higher than the ASUS CH3 in both features and performance. I've seen Phenom II's overclocked past 4GHz on the MSI board with new bios updates. Don't get me wrong, I like Asus but MSI won this round



and i have seen phenoms clocked at 6.8-7ghz on a CH3? when did mags start printing things that were relevant in the PC world. the original CH3 BIOS versus the current BIOS is like night and day.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 16, 2010)

i see asus read my post and release this mobo today

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115325


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 16, 2010)

cdawall said:


> and i have seen phenoms clocked at 6.8-7ghz on a CH3? when did mags start printing things that were relevant in the PC world. the original CH3 BIOS versus the current BIOS is like night and day.



The way I look at it is, the best motherboard isn't going to be the one that brings the highest DICE OC's, but the highest average OC for most people out there. I like my GD-70, but it honestly has too many options, I can toss in my LanPArty DK 790FX toss some voltage at it and break 4ghz on my AII 240 and I can hit 3.9 on my PII 720. But with the GD-70, theres too many adjustments that honestly describe the exact samething, I was able to hit 4.2ghz on the AII, but it wasn't stable, and I can't seem to make either proc stable over 3.5ghz, pretty frustrating when the DK made it so simple.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe but the MSI seems to have a lot more options. The Crosshair III costs too much, will be a great pick once the price goes down.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The way I look at it is, the best motherboard isn't going to be the one that brings the highest DICE OC's, but the highest average OC for most people out there. I like my GD-70, but it honestly has too many options, I can toss in my LanPArty DK 790FX toss some voltage at it and break 4ghz on my AII 240 and I can hit 3.9 on my PII 720. But with the GD-70, theres too many adjustments that honestly describe the exact samething, I was able to hit 4.2ghz on the AII, but it wasn't stable, and I can't seem to make either proc stable over 3.5ghz, pretty frustrating when the DK made it so simple.



i have hit 4.3-4.4ghz on air using a Athlon II X2 250 and phenom II X2 550 on the CH3 they are both stable at over 3.8ghz mind you still on air here and i pushed a phenom 910 (2.6ghz stock) to 4ghz on air with it.



Super XP said:


> I like the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe but the MSI seems to have a lot more options. The Crosshair III costs too much, will be a great pick once the price goes down.



unluckily it wont go down its always going to be an expensive mobo the CH2 is still expensive


----------

